# What The Chuck



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

As many of you know, I have a Delta 46-460 Lathe due to arrive Thursday. I have managed to pick up a series of turning tools, tool-less drill chuck, belt sharpener, etc. After balancing my funds, I am considering adding a lathe chuck to the lathe tool chest cache. I am looking at three options.

*What would be the very best option/best Chuck deal?*


Delta 46-461 Reversible NOVA G3-D Woodturning Chuck with 
*Reversible* Chuck that goes with my Delta *Reversible motor lathe*. $127.99 +$9 sh.
4-jaw self-centering chuck
2" jaw set
1" x 8 TPI direct thread, *NOT an insert*


Nova G3 Chuck with 4 Jaw Package on Sale at local WC for $199 + Sales Tax (Plus $16 if shipped)
Chuck Body (without insert), T-handle Chuck Key
35mm Spigot Jaws, 
35mm Bowl Jaws, 
Step Jaws, 
20mm Mini Jaws, 
Woodworm Screw, Manual, and fasteners
"Teknatool 1 - 8 TPI R&l Insert w/set Screw for Nova Chucks sold separately 1in x 8TPI *ADD $24.99*


Barracuda2 T/N Plated Special Edition Lathe Key Chuck System for $229.95 +Sh. and NO sale tax 
No. 2 Jaws (Pre-Mounted)
No. 1 Jaws
No. 3 Round Jaws
and Pin Jaws 
Spindle Adapter to 1in x 8tpi *ADD $14.95*


----------



## Blackpearl (Jan 11, 2011)

I check the Teknatool refurbished site they usually have them for about $85.00 but you have to get the insert.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah, I noticed that as well. Looks like a really good price on the basic chuck. Also noticed on the Nova site their extra jaw sets. While none are that expensive, it looks like one of the above multiple "Package Deals" could save some serious cash when tallied all together. Just wondering how best to go. I sure like that locking feature on the G3-D chuck for turning in reverse.


----------



## tamboti (Oct 19, 2009)

HI I only have nova chucks imported one soon after they launched there chuck and am still very happy with them. The chuck have taken some pounding and after 16 years still accurate enough for wood turning.Regards Tamboti


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

If money is an issue, have you consdered the PSI utility chuck?

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CUG3418CCX.html

For $90, you get the chuck, #1 and #2 jaws and the jumbo flat jaws. #3 jaws adds $23, bringing up the price to $113. Still, it's a good price for what I'd consider a diamond in the rough. I use this on my 46-460 and have had no problems. It's a little quirky in that you use the two handles to open and close the jaws, but I don't think it's much of a disadvantage vs having a wrench. One thing to be careful of though is that until you get a feel for how tight is tight, you may blow through a tenon or two by overtightening - I've certainly done that. It's also 1" x 8tpi so no adapters required.

I do wish it had some sort of set screw to use when mounting to the spindle, but (and I know I'm probably gonna get chastized for this) I crank it down pretty hard when mounting and I've never had a problem with it coming close to spinning off when doing spinning in reverse (knock on wood). Truth of the matter is though, I don't use the reversing too much anymore. It's nice to have but it didnt' make a big difference for spindle work and for bowls, I use a bowl sander.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

I have a G3 Chuck and a Oneway Talon, as well as a Nova Midi, and an original Nova chuck with the tommy bars.

Of all of them, I think the original Nova is the best made and engineered- even with the tommy bar setup. I like the G3 well enough, but the T-handle gear doesn't always slide right in and it can be a bit on the fussy side. The direction you turn it to tighten (c-clockwise) also seems to be backward to my way of thinking. The little Midi chuck works well, but the range is pathetic. I really like the T-handle on the Talon, it slides right in, and it runs the right direction, but the jaws weren't accurate right out of the box and I had to doctor it up a bit before I could get a halfway accurate grip. It's still not quite as accurate as I'd like… I think I should get some different jaws for it as the serrated teeth leave something to be desired as far as accuracy goes when re-chucking.

I think a chuck is nearly a must when doing any amount of turning. It speeds things up and makes things much more enjoyable because it's so convenient.

Good luck on the purchase.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

"...Truth of the matter is though, I don't use the reversing too much anymore. It's nice to have but it didnt' make a big difference for spindle work and for bowls, I use a bowl sander…."

I think you hit the nail on the head about my concerns with reversing operations. I have zip experience and am trying to come to a decision while current "specials" like the one on WC are still in effect. I wonder just how important the spindle lock is on the G3D chuck.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

My advice is to buy the best you can afford wait if you are a bit low on the money side right now.Cheap chucks are a big no no for me I bought a fox chuck and it was downright dangerous wood used to fly out of the jaws all the time dangerous and not worth the small saving a good chuck will last you a lifetime so buy the best one is my opinion it is the best value in the long run.I bought several (as I have a few lathes) chucks with on complete set ( almost) of jaws for 2 chucks Axminster power tools big one they have come out with a new model are well priced and very, very, well made. Have fun Alistair


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't know what I'm doing but I went with the G3D. Yes, I realize I can't port it over to my next lathe but realistically, this is going to be my last lathe for a long, long time. So might as well take advantage of the reverse lock. And I hear that some lefties like to turn from the other side of the lathe. Not sure if that will apply to me yet.

I got the pin jaws separately, and I plan on making my own cole jaws. That, combined with the 50mm jaws included with the chuck supposedly gets me pretty far, and I'll have spent ~$160. My understanding of the chuck packages is that they sometimes tend to include redundant or underused chucks. You kind of have to know what you want to turn to know which jaws you may need…impossible for us newbs. I was told by turning friends on the forums that based on what I want to turn (small things, finials, chess pieces, etc.) that I'll get a lot of mileage out of 50mm jaws (standard) + pin jaws. Then I can add more as needed or if/when I get to larger bowls.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

live4ever,
That makes sense, and it holds true for what Alistair is saying about getting the best you can afford at any point in time. The G3D is specifically made for the 46-460 and I like that piece of mind that it can operate in reverse, not that I may want to do that but JUST IN CASE I go brain dead and flip the switch the wrong way ;-). And besides, I am also a Lefty!

The best price I am finding is at ToolBarn.com for $127 PLUS shipping. Know of any better price?.....


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Mike … I have PSI's Utility chuck. I have been using it for about 18 months now, and have had zero problems, either running in reverse or inside mount.

I have the complete jaw set from PSI ('C' series).

-Gerry


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Gerry,
I looked at the Utility Chuck, but ended up ordering the 46-461 G3D from ToolsPlus for $122.40 and of course it is back-ordered but I knew that going forward. I also ordered the Pin Jaws off of eBay (~$45 delivered) that @live4ever mentioned above. That locking spindle pretty much convinced me as well.

Hopefully I am now done for a bit, except for wood that is. Looks like the lathe should arrive on Friday. Got my fingers crossed it doesn't get beat up by FedEx…

Oh, and my Penn State Ind. order arrives tomorrow! I went with Benjamin's Best 8-set and the 3-set of Versa Chisels, as well as a keyless drill chuck.


----------

